# MC2 & Classic combo



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 544


Temporary location of the set up, I dont have much space in the kitchen!


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Same as me, great combo!!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

...and me.

Still trying to get to grips with mine.


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice setup buddy!!! SAME AS MINE lol!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I need to update this thread with new pictures, I have a new sexy gloss orange TORR convex Tamper and Rancilio steam-wand. However the Gaggia is going in for warranty service to sort the steam valve out which is causing a leak and some hissing!


----------

